# 1000hp on a 2001 pathfinder???



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I just recently bought a 2001 Pathfinder LE. Right now the truck is totally stock with 245 hp but i was wondering what i would need to get the power up in the 1000hp range. i would rather go naturally aspirated but if i have to go with a supercharger or turbo that would be fine. if i do go turbo what would be the loudest/best blowoff valve i could get? i might get a shot of nos too if i need that little extra power  Also is there a write up or a website that would give me a good start to achieving my goal.

Another question, i might be going to the track this weekend so i can get a time to compare to when i finish my project. should i launch in 4wd Low, 4 HI, auto, or 2wd. 

also how hard would it be to convert to a manual tranny bc i wanna show my friends with mustangs and camaros how to do a "real burnout"


----------



## arcattack (Nov 4, 2005)

Good luck...You'll tear apart the entire frame if you burn out in 4X4 in a STOCk pathfinder, you're looking at re-engineering an entire frame for that much power. That's my opinion.
In any case, good luck, and if it works out for you, post some pics...Would like to see


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

well i would only do burnouts in 2wd for a good smoke show. but for dragracing would it be better to launch in 4wd for better traction? i mean 4wd cars dont need reinforcement.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

Your aspirations are not realistic. But if you have the $, then drop it off at one of the top performance shops and they will know what to do.


----------



## gnegron22 (Nov 9, 2005)

Good Luck with this, Not sure were you live but you may want to talk to the guys at S.P.A Racing in Malden, MA. They are know to do project like this.


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

I am kind of on a budget so i cant really bring it to a shop, but i do know how to work on cars, i might just have a little help from my friends but i just need someone to point me in the right direction on the tuning parts that i need to get me there. thanks.


----------



## nastynissan (Jan 26, 2003)

Man you need 5-10 Grand MINIMUM to start thinking about a project like this.. Parts and Fab work alone are gonna be Several G's. 

STOP.........
THINK.........
AND WAKE UP!!!...

Unless you got MAJOR $$$$$ it aint gonna happen....


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

how much power can the stock block handle????? thats all i need to know. i'll just fab up some twin turbo set up and turn the boost up!


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Your crazy if you wanna drag in 4 wheel drive, Your like not suppose to go over 50 in 4wd. Man, makes me always wonder what people have done when im about to buy a used car


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

diablokicks said:


> Your crazy if you wanna drag in 4 wheel drive, Your like not suppose to go over 50 in 4wd. Man, makes me always wonder what people have done when im about to buy a used car


Yeah, you buy a used 2001 Pathfinder, tap the gas and it burns out like an AAA fueler. Look under the hood and find that Kgizzle used to own it.


----------



## arcattack (Nov 4, 2005)

X-Traction said:


> Yeah, you buy a used 2001 Pathfinder, tap the gas and it burns out like an AAA fueler. Look under the hood and find that Kgizzle used to own it.


LOL, That's pretty funny, I own a 99 pathfinder, just filling it with 91 gives it enough go for my needs. Actually dragging in 4WD isn't as dangerous as people may think. Now Dragging in 4WD LOW, now that's stupid, cause you won't even GO any faster than 60 Km/h even if you wanted to. It's recommended that you only shift the knob from 2H to 4H @ 80 km/h to give the mechanisms time to change, but as per driving in 4H, there's no danger in that, just tread wear.

Kgizzle, my recommendation, Don't bother. Invest your money into something worth tinkering. Pathfinder...it's a luxury vehicle. Xterra maybe, but I dont' see a pathfinder doing what you want. Even me racing down the highway between traffic, I feel alittle out of place. I feel it to be more of a calmer driving vehicle.


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

The pathfinder handles a lot better than most SUV's. When i race my 01 pathy against my friends 03 4runner he has to slow a little more for curves because the 4runner has a lot more body roll and what not. the pathy is quick to steering response. stock it can keep up with some low end FF cars. but as far as looking at the pathy for a straight up drag car... seems unrealistic to me.


----------



## bds335 (Sep 6, 2005)

For 1000hp in Pathfinder...on a budget. Hmmm. I would suggest eBay. Buy up all of the aftermarket engine accessory company decals you can find, then plaster them all ever your windows (good for about 400hp). Save a little money, however, because you'll need it for neon lights...a must have for 1000hp on a budget (good for another 100hp). Do you have a left handed crescent wrench, because you'll need one to install your engine timing chip/capacitor and light up foot pedals (maybe another 100hp). This plus the stock 220 hp should give you about what you are looking for. Let us know how it works out. 
P.S. Don't forget that you need 1.21 Gigawatts and to reach 88mph to activate the flux capacitor, which makes time travel possible.


----------



## PaNo617 (Oct 11, 2005)

Building a 1000HP Pathfinder on a budget will never be possible, even if you knew how to do all the work yourself. Somthing like that will require an insane amount of custom work, and custom work is never cheap. You need unlimited funds for a project like that man. You wont even be able to get that enigine pushing anywhere near that kind of power. Here's somthing to think about. Drop a Toyota Supra TT engine in the pathfinder, of course it will have to be heavily modded to get 1000hp but it's been done...of course not on a pathfinder chassis..dont waste your time man.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Kgizzle1 said:


> I just recently bought a 2001 Pathfinder LE. Right now the truck is totally stock with 245 hp but i was wondering what i would need to get the power up in the 1000hp range. i would rather go naturally aspirated but if i have to go with a supercharger or turbo that would be fine. if i do go turbo what would be the loudest/best blowoff valve i could get? i might get a shot of nos too if i need that little extra power  Also is there a write up or a website that would give me a good start to achieving my goal.
> 
> Another question, i might be going to the track this weekend so i can get a time to compare to when i finish my project. should i launch in 4wd Low, 4 HI, auto, or 2wd.
> 
> also how hard would it be to convert to a manual tranny bc i wanna show my friends with mustangs and camaros how to do a "real burnout"


You can't be serious, can you?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

The vq is a great engine but there are several cases of twin turbo 350zs and g35s that have destroyed there engines while making 400 or so horsepower on the stock block.

The motors are great in stock trim but dont take turbo boost well. Superchargers seem to do ok on them.
Either way reality is that a pathfinder is not capable of 1000 horsepower.
The entire driveline will have to be swaped out.

The axles and tranny will not hold that power.


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

Thanks for the help guys, but i really think i can do this, especially when i add the twin bottles of NOS  Plus my friend is a real good custom fabricator. Weve begun looking for a rb26dett and skyline driveline to swap in. Do you think that will be able to handle the power?


----------



## thrbek (Oct 27, 2005)

*High Speed Pathfinder VS. 4Runner*



ampedxpinoy said:


> The pathfinder handles a lot better than most SUV's. When i race my 01 pathy against my friends 03 4runner he has to slow a little more for curves because the 4runner has a lot more body roll and what not. the pathy is quick to steering response. stock it can keep up with some low end FF cars. but as far as looking at the pathy for a straight up drag car... seems unrealistic to me.


Boy...I've found just the OPPOSITE to be the case. My 2001 4Runner can take high speed curves and lane changes MUCH better than my 2005 Pathfinder LE. My Pathy seems a bit wobbly when going around curves...size to side body roll....

Wonder if it's just me?

-Tony


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Am I the only one who is having visions of Wile E. Coyote?


----------



## arcattack (Nov 4, 2005)

Acutally the 2005 Pathfinder, which I don't like the look of personally, it obviously a LOT bigger than the 1999 to 2002 model pathfinder. So handling would differ. So, tony, I don't htink you're the only one that notices a handling difference. But either way...be carefull when pulling those corners. Fliping a 4X4 is easier than people think.

Soon enough Kgizzle will be road runner, and we'll be Wile E. Cayotes...


----------



## ampedxpinoy (Apr 13, 2005)

yea i was about to say...note the years i said. 2001 pathy has stiffer suspension. 2003 4runner has soft suspension. and yes, the size does make a big difference in handling. compare the sizes of the 99-04 generation to the 05 pathy. and i think my friend has the 04 4runner. the newer body style. 
my dad has the new 05 pathy and he said theres a big difference in handling between 01 and 05. but hes not an aggressive driver so it doesn't matter much to him.


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

ok i realize that the stock motor probably wont be able to handle the power i'm looking for so i've been looking around i got a buddy who thinks he can fabricate some mounts to put a ls2 motor in it. a local driveshaft shop i talked to said they would be able to fab up a carbon fiber driveshaft that would mount to a ford lighting diferential. i probably wont be able to keep 4wd drive but once i do a smoke show for my friends i wont care... :thumbup:


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Kgizzle1 said:


> ok i realize that the stock motor probably wont be able to handle the power i'm looking for so i've been looking around i got a buddy who thinks he can fabricate some mounts to put a ls2 motor in it. a local driveshaft shop i talked to said they would be able to fab up a carbon fiber driveshaft that would mount to a ford lighting diferential. i probably wont be able to keep 4wd drive but once i do a smoke show for my friends i wont care... :thumbup:


If you can find a 2wd SUV, it'd be easier for you to modify. For motor mounts, all you need are 1/4" plates and bend them. Use three grade 8 bolts to mount them on the frame.

The LS2 will take up a lot of room in the compartment. You may or will have to modify the front end. Also, a bigger radiator will have to be swapped in. A rad shop will have to do all the mods for you. 

You'll need to find someone who has and can make new lines for you for your power steering. 

For the rad hoses, you can get Dayco flex hose. 

Got to go, but I'm sure there are more mods to do.


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

this is obsurd......"1000HP" and "budget" dont even belong in the same sentence....if you cant afford to have a shop work on your ride, you sure arent gonna squeeze 1000 ponies out of a nissan....i have a big block 460 in my F-150. it pushes 350HP, and would take at least $5000 to even get close to 1000HP, heck, i probably couldnt get 800HP out of it for 5 grand, and those blocks are built to handle it......my suggestion is that you go buy some sort of vehicle to make a drag racer out of and leave the pathy alone so you have something to drive to the parts house.....1000HP on a budget :bs:


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...33615QQitemZ8014891577QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW

i'm thinking about buying this motor and just throwing it in there. i really wanted the ls2 but i think i'm just gonna go with the ls1

also check this out

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/97-0...ryZ33742QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

with the turbo's i should be around 800 but i hope. but once the nos kicks in i should be at 1000HP. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/NITR...ryZ33740QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

:jawdrop:

i just did a cash advance on my credit card so i will be bidding on these shortly.

i can't wait to shoot the nos. i'm hoping for 9's, maybe 8's at the track


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

I thought you wanted 1000HP. Why don't you remove the back seat and hatch and drop in something like this ?


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Animal said:


> Am I the only one who is having visions of Wile E. Coyote?



Actually i was saying WTF? until i read about the twin bottles of NOS then I was thinking about my sons Jack in the Box when he was little... do you think the hood will fly off or will the cylinder heads and pistons just punch thru?

:loser:


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Kgizzle1 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2001...33615QQitemZ8014891577QQrdZ1QQsspagenameZWDVW
> 
> i'm thinking about buying this motor and just throwing it in there. i really wanted the ls2 but i think i'm just gonna go with the ls1
> 
> ...



Hey you can kill two birds with one stone....If and this a big if... you ever get this running and you dont trash the running hardware with the first burnout.....21% on that credit card advace is like blowing a motor every month....... LMAO


----------



## arcattack (Nov 4, 2005)

architectdave said:


> Hey you can kill two birds with one stone....If and this a big if... you ever get this running and you dont trash the running hardware with the first burnout.....21% on that credit card advace is like blowing a motor every month....... LMAO


Innocent question here...what's LMAO???


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

i don't think you don't need a 1000 hp to burn out. even stock can burn out. you just need a good clutch. if you increase to 1000 you need a lot of cash plus reliability wise it suck. if 6 cylinder the best it can handle is 100 hp per cylinder.


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> i don't think you don't need a 1000 hp to burn out. even stock can burn out. you just need a good clutch. if you increase to 1000 you need a lot of cash plus reliability wise it suck. if 6 cylinder the best it can handle is 100 hp per cylinder.


Well its gonna be a v8 so i will be able to squeeze more out of it plus i plan on getting it bored instead of stroked so it can handle higher rpms. And about the rocket engine, it would be good idea if i wasnt keeping it street legal.... can you say sleeper??? :asleep:


----------



## diablokicks (Jul 20, 2005)

Why dont ya like save all the money that your gunna spend on supin it up, and like sell the pathfinder and get a WRX STI or a Lancer Evo? I would think those would be funner to race than a pathfinder?


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

Kgizzle1 said:


> ... And about the rocket engine, it would be good idea if i wasnt keeping it street legal.... can you say sleeper??? :asleep:


Whose to stop you? If anyone complains and tries to chase you down, just kick in the after burner.  

da da DA da da da DA da ... Batman!


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

Let's see, to do 1000hp in a Pathfinder you would have to completely build the engine. That engine isn't going to take to more than ~350hp very kindly. There's no way in hell it's going to put out those numbers NA. The most you'll ever get NA is maybe 300hp. Even with a turbo you'll never see those numbers without racegas. The tranny/diff/transfer case will have to be replaced or built. Doubt it can handle more than 300-400hp reliably. 

You're looking at seriously like 30 grand, at least. Ridiculous. My car, on the other hand, is a better starting platform.


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

ak47m203 said:


> i don't think you don't need a 1000 hp to burn out. even stock can burn out. you just need a good clutch. if you increase to 1000 you need a lot of cash plus reliability wise it suck. if 6 cylinder the best it can handle is 100 hp per cylinder.


Seriously, what's so great about burning out?

You want a good smoke show? Put on some worn, skinny tires on a manual whatevercar and drop the clutch. It'll go until you hit the steel belts on the radial.

So much ignorance in this thread... :fluffy:


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

diablokicks said:


> Why dont ya like save all the money that your gunna spend on supin it up, and like sell the pathfinder and get a WRX STI or a Lancer Evo? I would think those would be funner to race than a pathfinder?


Hmm, let's see... 3100 pound purpose-built rally cars vs. a 4200 lbs. kid carrier. 

You do the math.


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

Kgizzle1 said:


> if i do go turbo what would be the loudest/best blowoff valve i could get?


Btw, that was good for a laugh. Thanks. :thumbup:


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

arcattack said:


> Innocent question here...what's LMAO???


Laugh My Ass Off.....


----------



## Evi|Chicken (Jun 14, 2004)

this person must be the typical magazine racer.. 1000 hp in a pathfinder... right.. if he wants to do burnouts, he can buy my truck..an 04 frontier 2.4... so much tire smoke the fire department was called


----------



## Kgizzle1 (Oct 14, 2005)

i just bought the engine tranny and turbo's. i've been looking around for a dif so that i can have my guys make me the driveshaft. i cant wait to get carbonfiber. its gonna look sweet. i would think it will be able to pull a little wheelie but we'll see when i hit the track. i'll post pics as soon as i can. i wanna get this thing back on the road before the new year. if i do my new years resolution is to run 9's.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Kgizzle1 said:


> i just bought the engine tranny and turbo's. i've been looking around for a dif so that i can have my guys make me the driveshaft. i cant wait to get carbonfiber. its gonna look sweet. i would think it will be able to pull a little wheelie but we'll see when i hit the track. i'll post pics as soon as i can. i wanna get this thing back on the road before the new year. if i do my new years resolution is to run 9's.



What turbo's did you go with? Have any compressor maps or specs? Pics?


----------



## mkiv808 (Nov 15, 2005)

Hahahaha, good luck getting a 4200 pound car off the ground in any way. 

Plus, to run 9's you're gonna need a little more than 1000hp methinks.


----------



## Bonesmugglar (Jan 14, 2004)

*ya*

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## bds335 (Sep 6, 2005)

I am sorry, but each time I see this thread I can't help but think of some kid with mom or dad's hand me down Pathy (a great machine for moving people, and with some work, quite capable offroad) and a sport compact car magazine. I can see two other cars in the profile, but who is to say they are his. Has this most absolutely ludicris idea of 1000hp on a budget (read his early posts)...now all of a sudden he has bought an engine, turbos, and some crap about a one-off carbon drive shaft. What happened to being on a budget? I'll believe it when I see pictures of the installation. I am frustrated with this post, but can't help checking on it to see the updates. Anyway, just an observation...and if serious, best of luck.


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

bds335 said:


> ...Anyway, just an observation...and if serious, best of luck.


Whoo, wait just a minute. Is this suposed to be serious? Please do not take anything I said in that light. I'm fairly certain my comments were taken lightly, with the humor intended, but I took everyone's comment that way, so figured I check-in with my frame of mind.
If this was serious, I'd suggest putting a Pathy shell (preferably fiberglass) over a tube frame with a drivetrain designed for that many ponies, but it's not (right?) so I won't.


----------



## OkcOffRoader (Feb 25, 2005)

Animal said:


> I'd suggest putting a Pathy shell (preferably fiberglass) over a tube frame with a drivetrain designed for that many ponies


thats the only sensible thing ive heard so far!!! that might actually be something i would try.... :thumbup:


----------



## maxpower (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi, I'm looking to get a little extra power out of my '91. I was thinking of an aftermarket warp drive. Does anyone know where I can get some extra warp coils and dilithium crystals? Alternatively, I would be willing to settle for time travel capabilities if someone could help me configure the flux capacitor. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I'm on a budget. Thanks!


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

maxpower said:


> Hi, I'm looking to get a little extra power out of my '91. I was thinking of an aftermarket warp drive. Does anyone know where I can get some extra warp coils and dilithium crystals? Alternatively, I would be willing to settle for time travel capabilities if someone could help me configure the flux capacitor. Oh yeah, I almost forgot, I'm on a budget. Thanks!


I pulled mine off. If you want them I'll sell them cheap (relatively). But they're junk and cause the every engine within a ten mile radius to burn oil and anti-freeze. The only good part is with the flux capacitors you can go back and remove them before they did any damage. 
Now this is really silly. :cheers:


----------



## architectdave (Aug 29, 2005)

Animal said:


> Whoo, wait just a minute. Is this suposed to be serious? Please do not take anything I said in that light. I'm fairly certain my comments were taken lightly, with the humor intended, but I took everyone's comment that way, so figured I check-in with my frame of mind.
> If this was serious, I'd suggest putting a Pathy shell (preferably fiberglass) over a tube frame with a drivetrain designed for that many ponies, but it's not (right?) so I won't.



so did he get his lt1 engine yet has anyone heard if this frankenpath lives? i need an update!!!! :hal:


----------



## Animal (Mar 25, 2005)

architectdave said:


> so did he get his lt1 engine yet has anyone heard if this frankenpath lives? i need an update!!!! :hal:


Dave, you must be really bored to have resurrected this one.


----------



## capl3790 (Dec 13, 2005)

Add some turbo's a turn up the psi?? sure, until the connecting rods find a new home embeded in the block and your valves take a one way trip to the moon. Less we forget about the tranny. A fine tranny it was, never said much, well until you hit the gas the first time and left the planetary gears finding new homes in the galaxy.


----------



## 95ga16deboy (Nov 17, 2005)

this is going to be a sweet pathfinder when it is done


----------



## charlie_one (Aug 18, 2005)

capl3790 said:


> Add some turbo's a turn up the psi?? sure, until the connecting rods find a new home embeded in the block and your valves take a one way trip to the moon. Less we forget about the tranny. A fine tranny it was, never said much, well until you hit the gas the first time and left the planetary gears finding new homes in the galaxy.


Then he atleast could sell tickets for people to take a trip with his engine parts to the moon, he would probly sell alot if he just take half the prise as virgin charges ( it is after all a one way trip)   .

Then he could build a 2000 HP engine :loser: :loser:


----------



## johnnyhammers (Oct 13, 2005)

I dunno. He seens so concerned with doing burnouts and having carbon fiber. I say he should get a carbon look sticker and paste it to your existing drive shaft. Next, you replumb the windshield washer hoses to spray onto the rear wheels and fill the reaervoir with WD-40. 
Squirt-and-Burn. Now THAT is a burnout on a budget.


----------

